# Using Cooliris For Client Photo Gallery



## agompert (Mar 3, 2010)

I have recently started using cooliris to display client photos for online proofing,  I personally love the technology, but I was just wondering what everyone else thought about it.  You can view my latest cooliris photo gallery.  Tell me what you think about it.


----------



## ArtphotoasiA (Mar 6, 2010)

Interesting viewer...  but can't fit the screen regretfully.


----------

